# Snake locations around Perth



## PerthHerper (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi all,

Does anyone know where I can look around Perth to find the following species:


Acanthophis antarcticus
Demansia psammophis reticulata
Echiopsis curta
Elapognathus coronatus
Morelia spilota imbricata
Pseudechis australis

Cheers,
Forrest


----------



## BrownHash (Jan 22, 2016)

Looks like a shopping list. 

But yeah, any bit of decent bush on the outskirts will have most of those. Just head out for a day trip and look around. Try and hit areas with a bit of a mix of vegetation like sand dune as well as the jarrah bush up in the hills. Its just a matter of persisting at it. If you are super lazy and want others to find stuff for yoy then become a relocator. People will ring you up to come and remove snakes.


----------



## PerthHerper (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks mate. Also, have you encountered any of these around Perth. If so, where?


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 25, 2016)

Death Adder - Canning Dam access roads
Whipsnake - Mullaloo & Wanneroo if you can still find any bush. Quick as lightning in warm weather
Bardick - same - whippys and Bardicks seem to like the sandy limestone coastal habitats
Crowned Snake - the lakes around Rockingham if you can find bush, especially if there is rubbish
Carpet - rare, but in the hills is probably your best bet (I've only seen 3 in 50+ years)
Mulga - Avon Valley, reasonably common around Bullsbrook/Muchea/Gingin - they seem to have followed the river from Toodyay and the wheatbelt where they are common.

I have seen each of these species several times in the areas I mention, but you'll probably have to be patient and put in at least a couple of years to complete your list. Late summer is probably not a good time to find many species. Coastal land destruction has been massive around Perth, so herps have suffered enormously. Be aware that penalties for interfering with reptiles in the bush are harsh indeed.

Jamie


----------



## Peckoltia (Jan 25, 2016)

I am a licensed reptile removalist in Perth 9/10 calls are for Dugites, with some Tigers mixed in. Been a very busy season when it comes to dugites, removed 3 from one project over a few days. Nice big healthy adults, so I suspect there will be a few hatchies to follow in the coming months.

I am employed as an Environmental Advisor for a construction company so most of my relocations are work related.

I agree with Pythoninfinite that Carpets are very rarely encountered. I've only seen one in the last 10 years, and that was at a mates house in the hills. He has a big bird cage on his property surrounded by bushland up in Mundaring.


----------



## PerthHerper (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'll try in these areas. By the way, have authorities ever charged people for interfering with reptiles?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 26, 2016)

PerthHerper said:


> Thanks guys, I'll try in these areas. By the way, have authorities ever charged people for interfering with reptiles?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Be assured, in WA, if they can, they will. Probably (no, not probably, absolutely...) the most pointlessly bureaucratic system in the country.

Jamie


----------



## PerthHerper (Jan 26, 2016)

Agreed


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Jan 26, 2016)

Awesome reply as always Jamie , love your replies full of factual response with no personal issues. Your awesome keeping this site alive, show us some of this years south west reduced pures please ??


----------



## PerthHerper (Mar 24, 2016)

Are there any snake species around Kalamunda (apart from the usual Dugites)?


----------



## BrownHash (Mar 24, 2016)

If you're really persistent and spend a bit of time in the sandy areas as well as the rockier scarp you should be able to find most of the species listed below.


_Acanthophis antarcticus 
Brachyurophis semifasciatus 
Demansia psammophis 
Elapognathus coronatus 
Notechis scutatus 
Parasuta gouldii
Parasuta nigriceps
Pseudonaja affinis 
Pseudonaja modesta 
Simoselaps bertholdi 
Suta nigriceps
Pseudichis australis
Pseudonaja mengdeni_
​
There are historic records of Neelaps species in the areas on the Swan Coastal Plain, but I would be surprised if they still occur there with the development that has gone on in Perth. I also don't think that Gwardas have been recorded in the area for a while, but there are a few specimens at the museum from that area. 


How did you go with your other herping? Did you manage to find a few of the snakes you were looking for? Any photos?


----------



## PerthHerper (Jul 13, 2018)

Sounds promising, I'll be sure to have a poke around there soon. I've only had a couple of recent herping trips, all of which were fruitless, as the bushland I was in (Jandakot) had a recent fire.
[doublepost=1531450946,1458794775][/doublepost]Alright fellas, old thread but I'm back and I've got a few more species to add to my "shopping list" 


Blind snake species
Sea snake species
_Brachyurophis fasciolatus fasciolatus_
_Brachyurophis semifasciatus_
_Neelaps bimaculatus_
_Neelaps calonotos_
_Parasuta gouldii_
_Parasuta nigriceps_
_Simoselaps bertholdi_
_

_


----------

